# Halo or HiBore



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

any input?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, I say Hibore...


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the Halo hybrids and they are fantastic - at least for me. They are high and far....

I've put the two side by side at a shop and outwardly they are extremely similar... Whether or not Cleveland did a lot of mojo on the HiBore I can't say, but with the prices on the Halo's being what they are, I think they are a better buy. Again, I have, and play the Halos, have not hit the HiBore hybrids - they may kick the snot out of Halos but I can't say.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

the Hibore hybrids definently kick the snot of out the Halos..for me at least..the Halos are nice..but those Hibore hybrids are near impossible to mishit. They don't wanna pull, push, slice r hook at all, they just go straight.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Honestly, I haven't tried them yet but Golf Digest magazine have placed a Gold mark on the HiBore hybrid for this year's 2007 HotList.

So I guess you can never go wrong with the HiBore.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Doesn't surprise me! I would like to have one..but I can't afford it now..

Hey, Butz, how do you like that MActech in your bag? I've been wanting to test drive one for ages..but I haven't had time to go over to Golfsmith to test it. How's it hit? Does the face cup technology do as advertised?


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

300Yards said:


> Doesn't surprise me! I would like to have one..but I can't afford it now..
> 
> Hey, Butz, how do you like that MActech in your bag? I've been wanting to test drive one for ages..but I haven't had time to go over to Golfsmith to test it. How's it hit? Does the face cup technology do as advertised?


Hello 300yards,

NVG2 works best for me 
I find it more forgiving and Yes, the 360 face cup is an awesome technology.

MacGreGor will be coming out with a new driver...

goto this link...
Welcome to Macgregor Hong Kong


----------

